# cancer surgery



## newby (Feb 24, 2011)

My wife loves tools as much as I do. She always heads straight for the tool area at our local HD. I never have to beg for new tools, in fact she pushed me to get the new Bosch router.Except now I'll have to share. Anyway she just went through breast cancer surgery 3-1-11. Everthing went very well, no up coming chemo or anything,maybe a little radiation. She really likes this forum, if anyone has anything to say to her she would be thrilled and know that others out there care. I'm not trying to dump on anyone. Just one member to another. YOUR all great. ALL our best to all you dust makers and yours Mike and Ria.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike
Welcome

I wish my BOSS liked tools ,,she needs to tie me the shopping kart at the store and she is in control of the kart at the store now if we are looking for shoes well I'm along for the long ride..
We have a GREAT member "Dan" going down the same road as your BOSS I'm sure things will work out for yours..

=======



fisherman123 said:


> My wife loves tools as much as I do. She always heads straight for the tool area at our local HD. I never have to beg for new tools, in fact she pushed me to get the new Bosch router.Except now I'll have to share. Anyway she just went through breast cancer surgery 3-1-11. Everthing went very well, no up coming chemo or anything,maybe a little radiation. She really likes this forum, if anyone has anything to say to her she would be thrilled and know that others out there care. I'm not trying to dump on anyone. Just one member to another. YOUR all great. ALL our best to all you dust makers and yours Mike and Ria.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Please give your lady-love our best wishes for a speedy recovery, Mike. 

Any woman who loves tools is definitely a "keeper".


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

fisherman123 said:


> My wife loves tools as much as I do. She always heads straight for the tool area at our local HD. I never have to beg for new tools, in fact she pushed me to get the new Bosch router.Except now I'll have to share. Anyway she just went through breast cancer surgery 3-1-11. Everthing went very well, no up coming chemo or anything,maybe a little radiation. She really likes this forum, if anyone has anything to say to her she would be thrilled and know that others out there care. I'm not trying to dump on anyone. Just one member to another. YOUR all great. ALL our best to all you dust makers and yours Mike and Ria.


I want you to know that we have a friend who had breast cancer treatment 20 years ago and has survived with no recurrence or any bad news. Prayers duly dispatched, the best to both of you.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

We're glad you're here with us, Ria... (Mike too, of course..  )... I'm sure glad things went well today... and you have great taste in routers. Get well rested up; we hope to see some sawdust here soon.. that Bosch is calling to be put to work!

My prayers for a speedy recovery!

Jim


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Life is good!!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Mike tell her that she is in our prayers and will be giving praise to God for her blessings and continuing recovery. I had bladder cancer surgery in August of 2006 and came through it and continue to be cancer free only by the grace of God...... she'll be alright especially with you right there with her. :yes4:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Hiya Mike and Ria, and good luck Ria with your cancer. I've also had cancer, mines was just --- "down under"! ;o) It's been about a year and a half since my surgery. Been passing my test ever since! Had my most recent test last week. So I kinda know what ya going through Ria!!

And you're a lucky man Mike, haveing a "boss" who likes woodworking as well. When I tend to stray towards the tool section with my wife at the Home Depot, she makes sure she corrects my aim. That's why I try to leave her home when I'm going there!! *


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a pretty special lady when you have to book time from her to share the power tools. Stay well, be positive, and learn to appreciate everything, especially friends and loved ones. We'll all be rooting for you.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Ria, so glad to hear the good news. Will put you in my prayers for a speedy cancer free recovery.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Mike and Ria, I'm a believer in mind over matter, the ability to psyche one self into becoming fit and after successful surgery, there's every chance that it will work. During recovery there is a great deal of reading on this forum to prepare Ria for heaps of wonderful projects.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Mike and Ria we are glad to have you both join us! I wish Ria a speedy and full recovery! Maybe you will have to get matching routers!


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

Years ago Black and Decker had a store here that sold re-furbed tools. They had a message board on the front door next to a sign with store hours.

The message one week was: *"Your wife called. She said you should pick up some more tools".*

Must'a been your boss! 

Take good care of her and yourself, too!

J.D.


----------



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

I pray for the best for Ria and you.

May The Lord bless you and keep you.
May the Lord make his face to shine upon you, and be gracious to you.
May the Lord lift up his countenance upon you, and give you peace.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sounds like a special celebratory trip to the tool store is in order! (don't cheat and shop online... it's not the same.)

Sounds like you've got a keeper, make sure you spoil her at least as much as she does you.

All the best for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Empirical Realist (Mar 4, 2011)

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

To Ria:

May you have a speedy and complete recovery. I pray that He keeps you from further harm.

Nice to see another member of the fair sex who is interested in tools.

Cassandra


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Mike sounds to me that you, like the rest of us guys, married above yourself. Best to both of you, in a marriage when one hurts both hurt. Keep well Rie.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Good luck to you both ,take good care of her Mike, sounds like she's a gem


----------

